# Stop entry orders



## danbaker1202 (19 December 2013)

Just wanted to know how many people use stop orders to enter trades or if you dont use them then any opinions on them. As a beginner I am using them as a confirmation that my interpretation of the market was correct. I might miss out on a fair whack of the price move, but until I am more confident then I see them as a very valuable tool. I am also kind of scoring myself by how many of my orders get filled. If the order gets filled on the next bar (day) then I see myself as being right in my analysis. Any thoughts will be taken on board.


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 December 2013)

I would be more interested in win rate and R:R rather than if an entry triggers. If your pre conditions leads to a trigger more often than not I wouldn't wait to you have any further "confirmation" as its a complete misconception that if you wait for something to happen you have improved your chances. More often than not you have just made the R:R less favourable.


----------



## beachlife (20 December 2013)

I use them most of the time.  I do my scans at the end of  the day, place my orders as stop entries with limit and stop loss as if done.  Gaps can be a worry if you are using a broker that doesnt offer stop-limt entries, but they arent too common.  For me its far better than sitting at the screen waiting for something to happen.  Sometimes it can be a couple of days before I am filled, and sometimes the stock reverses and the orders are cancelled without ever being filled.


----------



## DocK (20 December 2013)

I occasionally buy on a rising stop, with added stop-loss, if I want to purchase a stock only if it pushes through a point of resistance or makes a new high for example.  I also like to place my orders in the late evening, as I don't have the time or desire to sit in front of a screen all day.


----------

